# هنا: التبليغ عن الروابط التي لاتعمل ..!!



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*

*
*الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل *
*بتصفحي لعدة مواضيع وجدت أن بعض الروابط إما أنها منتهية أو لاتعمل .. *
*وبالتالي فقد أصبحت هذه المواضيع عديمة النفع والفائدة وعبئا على المتصفح.*​

*هذا الموضوع خاص عن الإبلاغ عن أي رابط لايعمل في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.*
*نرجو منكم التبليغ عن روابط المواضيع والمشاركات التي لا تعمل حتى يتسنى لنا إتخاذ الإجراء المناسب *
*إما بحذف الموضوع أو إغلاقه حتى يقوم كاتب الموضوع بتجديد الرابط او رفعه على برنامج آخر ..*
*أو إستبدالها إن أمكن.*​ 
*كما نأمل تعاونكم والمساهمة في وضع روابط جديدة بدلا عن الروابط القديمة، تعاونكم معنا في هذا الأمر محل تقديرنا .*​ 
*وفقكم الله لتقديم ما ينفع وتعم به الفائدة *
*وجزاكم الله ألف خير.*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*1- كيف يمكن التغلب على تكلفة الوقود؟* 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=52456




2- *كتابان قيمان في مجال الطاقة البديلة*


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=55202


3- *مولد** Howard R. Johnson*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32564​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 نوفمبر 2011)

4- *Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47835​


----------



## eng*doaa (16 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت دكتور محمد بحاول من امبارح عمل موضوع جديد ولكن مش عارفه المشكله فين ؟؟؟بعد مبضغط اعتمات الموضوع مش بيظهر 
وشكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2011)

eng*doaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لو سمحت دكتور محمد بحاول من امبارح عمل موضوع جديد ولكن مش عارفه المشكله فين ؟؟؟بعد مبضغط اعتمات الموضوع مش بيظهر
> وشكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااا


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مهندسة دعاء .. نظرا لتحديث المنتدى ..وإضافة بعض الأدوات ..
فقد تجدين صعوبة في كتابة موضوع جديد بعض الأحيان 
1- الكلمات الدلالية .. مهمة فبعضها لا يقبله النظام مثل لفظ الجلالة الله .. ينبغي ان يكتب اللـه
2- في حالة كتابة موضوع واستغرق فترة أظول تذهب الصفحة وينبغي إعادة التسجيل .. وأضغطي على refresh ومن بعدها إضغطي retry again وتظهر كلمة إستمرار .. أتركيها ..
وسوف ترين موضوعك.
وكإحتياط إعملي copy لكامل الموضوع .. حتى لا تفقدي ما كتبتيه ​ 
وهذا موضوع كتبه الأخ المهندس ابو الحلول 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=165730#ixzz1duiMJark​ 
*السؤال تكرر >> ما هي طريقة إضافة موضوع جديد.. *​ 

*أرجو ان يكون فيما تقدم فائدة لكتابة موضوعك. *​ 
*اشكر لك مشاركتك في الملتقى.. ووفقك الله.*​


----------



## eng*doaa (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا لحضرتك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 نوفمبر 2011)

5- *Macmillan Encyclopedia of Energy*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47835​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 نوفمبر 2011)

​*
​*6- *Renewable* *Resources and Renewable Energy: A Global Challenge*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=70362​


----------



## El Handasa (2 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=2]تصوير فيديو لنجاح خلية وقود الماء التى صممت ونفذت ومعها بعض من ماكيناتى الأوتوماتيك[/h][h=1]الموضوع: تصوير فيديو لنجاح خلية وقود الماء التى صممت ونفذت ومعها بعض من ماكيناتى الأوتوماتيك[/h]


[h=6][/h]


03-12-2007, 10:07 PM
اخوانى هذا تصوير فيديو لنجاح تجربتى للخليه التى تولد الهيدروجين من ماء الشرب 
وستجد معها بعض من الماكينات التى صممت ونفذت وبدون رؤية المثيل المستورد واعدكم بأضافة بعضآ اخر من الماكينات خاصتى 
مهندس ممدوح القاصد من مصر 
ستجد التصوير على هذا الرابط 
m_elkassed's Business Files - eSnips​​


----------

